# Sticky  Dog Safety in the Car..



## MaggieRoseLee

Just wanted people to start off thinking how they will ride with their dogs in the car. Remember, dogs are like kids and if you wouldn't have your children loose in your car for safety reasons, you need to have a plan for your DOGS for the same reason.

https://www.centerforpetsafety.org/cps-certified/

https://www.dogster.com/lifestyle/dogs-in-cars-things-not-to-do

https://www.akc.org/expert-advice/h...-what-you-need-to-know-to-keep-your-dog-safe/

https://gunnerkennels.com/blog/dog-crate-carrier-harness-or-travel-seat/

Crates or dogbelts seem to be the best solutions. I choose dog seatbelts. Why restrain your dog?



> *Prevent driver distraction. *This is the most important reason because it affects not just your vehicle's occupants, but potentially many others. Pets and loose objects are the _3rd worst in-car distraction_ according to a recent AAA study! They were considered worse then cell phone usage (#6), eating & drinking (#5) and adjusting climate controls (#4) (#1 is radio or CD player, #2 is children or others in car - Source: Extra Magazine telecast 8-20-01). During 2000 in the US more then 1.5 million accidents were caused by distracted driving! (Source: NBC Dateline telecast 6-19-01).
> 
> *Protect your dog. Your dog deserves the same protection as you and your family... *In a 30 mph. collision occupants of the vehicle can exert a force 20 times that of their body weight!


This is a great site with Dog Seatbelt Feature Comparisions (click this -->Dog Seatbelts )

Here is the setup in my SUV that can fit THREE big dogs if I put in the wooden shelf (these are the Champion belts I use Seatbelt Information:
























Be nice if people can show their CRATING/dog seatbelt options and setups for their vehicles. *Just send me a PM with your full response and I'll copy/paste it in like I did with webdome's (see post below). *


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Another recommendation:

webdome 
New Member

 

Join Date: Oct 2011
Location: Vancouver not B.C. Washington not D.C Clark County not Nevada Near Portland, OR not Maine
Posts: 5 









*Dog Safety in the Car.* 
I was trying to post reply, I also use dog seatbelt system in my car. I use Kurgo Auto Zip-Line — with Tru-Fit Smart Harness. Kurgo makes many useful dog travel goods. http://www.kurgostore.com/categories/Dog-Travel/
I hope it comes handy. 
__________________
[URL="http://pdgf.pitapata.com/pUc4m7.png"]http://pdgf.pitapata.com/pUc4m7.png


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Just wanted to repost the recently (6/12) version of Dog Seatbelts


Introduction: Please don't skip this section. It details important introductory material: why to use a car restraint, types of restraints, and the resources I used in my research.
Design Considerations: List of the design options and features to consider when choosing a restraint system.
Product Descriptions: Details on each of the restraints I found. Sorted into four categories: Editor's Choice, Also Reviewed, Tethers, Not For My Dog
Usage Tips: Simple things that I've learned through experience.
Additional Resources: Links to articles and other information on canine car restraint.
Here's a new one getting great reviews


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

:bump:

Just wanted to make sure everyone had a chance to read the updated info of belts for our dogs in the car...

aw:


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

https://www.centerforpetsafety.org/test-results/harnesses/case-study-allsafe-harness/


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

And updated crated information!

Crate Thanks - Whole Dog Journal Article


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Updated some links...


----------

